# chipset drivers for Windows 8.1



## captjackny (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm building a PC using the recommended parts list for AMD $600 build including MB Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 and w8.1. I noticed on the Asus support site for this MB, there is no chipset drivers listed for this OS. Is this because Windows 8.1 will find and load them over the internet? 

I did notice that they listed a LAN driver, Audio and a bunch of utility drivers, such as USB 3 boost, CPU-Z. should I install these as well? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if using the Asus Live Driver Utility will find them.


----------



## captjackny (Mar 2, 2012)

when I try that I end up in the same place on the Asus support web page. when I go to the download page it has my MB listed but for W8.1 it does not list any chipset drivers.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They show up right here:

M5A97 LE R2.0 - Motherboards - ASUS


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I would not use Asus driver utility it's much the same as MSI's live update. That utility is highly unreliable much like MSI's live update 5. Just go to the mainboard page. That's all that is needed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OP is correct. There are no chipset drivers listed for 8.1 on the Asus site.
Use the chipset drivers for 8.


----------



## captjackny (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, I downloaded everything today. Parts are due to arrive from Newegg tomorrow so I'm getting a jump on the drivers & utilities. Also thanks for posting the recommended parts list as I found that very helpful. I'm following the list except I'm using the G. Skill memory on the QVL list and going with 8GB instead of 4.

Total was $700 with Windows 8.1 OEM OS included


HDD 500G|ST ST500DM002 7.2K 16M % 
MEM 4Gx2|G.SKILL F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL 
MS WIN 8.1 64 BIT % 
CASE ZALMAN | Z9 R

DVD BRN ASUS | DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS% 
MB ASUS|M5A97 LE R2.0 970 AM3+ R 
VGA ASUS|HD7770-2GD5 HD7770 2G R 

PSU XFX| PRO550W P1-550S-XXB9 RTL 
KB MICROSOFT | WIRED KEYBOARD 600 R 
CPU AMD|4-CORE FX-4130 3.8G 4M R	1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let us know if you have any more issues!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

550W would be less than I would use for the 7770 GPU. I would want to be at 620W.
For a less than $10 more, insured sufficient power and peace of mind: SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For hardware that has been around awhile like the 9xx AMD chipset the drivers will be built in MS default drivers on Windows install media.


----------

